# kaltes Fett und Rohkost



## Martuki274

Hola a todos:

En un artículo de trastornos del sueño, recomiendan evitar ciertos alimentos, entre ellos, "*kaltes Fett*" y "*Rohkost*".

"*Rohkost*" lo he encontrado en el diccionario inglés alemás de wordreference como "f*ruta y verdura cruda*". Me pregunto si existe una alternativa mejor.

En cuanto a "*kaltes Fett*", no lo he encontrado en ningún diccionario pero al buscarlo en imágenes de google, aparecen imágenes de dulces, pasteles, bollos... ¿Se podría traducir como "*dulces*"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## ErOtto

¿Tienes algún enlace o "algo más de contexto"?


----------



## Martuki274

Ahí va contexto y mi traducción:

Herr Zulley hatte uns noch empfohlen, zum Abendessen auf kaltes Fett, Rohkost und Alkohol zu verzichten und danach tunlichst den Fernseher auszulassen.

El señor Zulley nos había recomendado evitar tomar *dulces*, f*ruta y verdura crudas* y alcohol para cenar, y después, a ser posible, dejar apagado el televisor.


----------



## Liana

> "*Rohkost*" lo he encontrado en el diccionario inglés alemás de wordreference como "f*ruta y verdura cruda*". Me pregunto si existe una alternativa mejor.


"Rohkost" es correcto. Yo no conozco otro término.



> En cuanto a "*kaltes Fett*", no lo he encontrado en ningún diccionario pero al buscarlo en imágenes de google, aparecen imágenes de dulces, pasteles, bollos... ¿Se podría traducir como "*dulces*"?



Kaltes Fett es "grasa fría". Hay muchos alimentos que se preparan con "grasas frías" como dulces, pastel y mucho más. Supongo que se refieran en tu texto a mantequilla, manteca, margarina y las cosas que contienen dichas grasas.


----------



## ErOtto

Liana said:


> Kaltes Fett es "grasa fría". Hay muchos alimentos que se preparan con "grasas frías" como dulces, pastel y mucho más. Supongo que se refieran en tu texto a mantequilla, manteca, margarina y las cosas que contienen dichas grasas.


 
Esa es precisamente la razón por la que preguntaba por el contexto. 
"Grasas frías" no es usa en español. El término que se usa para describir a ese tipo de grasas que son sólidas a temperatura ambiente se las denomina grasas saturadas.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

Sí, esas "kaltes Fett" son especialidades típicamente alemanas, son pasteles, dulces hechos con grasas saturadas, muy común en las fiestas. Tendrás que crear un neologismo (tipo "dulce con grasa saturada") o dejar el término original.


----------



## Liana

> Esa es precisamente la razón por la que preguntaba por el contexto.
> "Grasas frías" no es usa en español. El término que se usa para describir a ese tipo de grasas que son sólidas a temperatura ambiente se las denomina grasas saturadas.


Gracias por el término correcto, ErOtto!


----------



## Martuki274

Gracias a todos


----------

